# زبان های اسکریپتی > Python >  نحوه نصب پکیج در اناکندا

## shabgardetanha

سلام
من تازه پایتون رو شروع کردم 
anaconda روروی ویندوز نصب کردم
حالا چطور باید کیج textblob , NLTK v,  رو نصب کنم
 و یک فایل اکسل رو بتونم  باز کنم 
خواهش می کنم راهنمایی کنید
ممنون

----------


## arashsoft

سلام Anaconda Prompt را اجرا بفرمایید  
و دستور زیر را وارد کنید



// نصب textblob
conda install -c conda-forge textblob

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
// نصب nltk

conda install -c anaconda nltk

----------


## aviiin

سلام دوستان ،من از jupyter notebook برای اجرای دستورات پایتون استفاده میکردم .اما 10روزه فقط یک صفحه سفید باز میشه .آناکوندا رو هم حذف و نصب کردم .لطفا اگه کسی دلیلش رو میدونه کمک کنه.پایان نامه م همینجور مونده .ممنون :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:

----------


## HMD-FA

این مسئله به سوکت باز شده ی جوپیتر مربوطه، اگه پسورد روی Jupyter نذاشتی، با خارج شدن و انتخاب مجدد آیکون جوپیتر به احتمال زیاد مشکلت حل میشه. اگر حل نشد پیغام روی prompt خود جوپیتر و ببین چیه.

----------


## aviiin

خیلی ممنون با این روشم حل نشد.اما پیغامی که گفتین رو نگاه کردم تونستم درستش کنم .به دلیل به روز رسانی مرورگر و ریست شدن اطلاعات آن به صورت خودکار ان رو باز نمیکرد.باید آدرس رو بعد از هربار باز کردن رو مرورکر کپی کنم.مشکل من اینجوری حل شد.ممنون :لبخند:  :لبخند:  :لبخند:

----------


## ali_ins

> سلام
> من تازه پایتون رو شروع کردم 
> anaconda روروی ویندوز نصب کردم
> حالا چطور باید کیج textblob , NLTK v,  رو نصب کنم
>  و یک فایل اکسل رو بتونم  باز کنم 
> خواهش می کنم راهنمایی کنید
> ممنون


سلام منم تازه کارم تو پایتون و آناکندا نصب کردم میخوام یه پکیج پایتون بهش اضافه کنم پکیج (pymnet) من این پکیج رو دانلود کردم ولی نمیدونم چجور بهش اضافه کنم اگه ممکنه کمکم کنید

----------

